# Is This a Good Buy? Husqvarna Model 61



## Mr A (Jun 10, 2012)

http://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/3068492311.html
*Husqvarna Chainsaw 24" Bar - $250 (Mather/Rancho Cordova)*


Date: 2012-06-09, 10:28PM PDT
Reply to: fjzvv-3068492311@sale.craigslist.org [Errors when replying to ads?]


CHAINSAW FOR SALE

Husqvarna Model 61 Chainsaw with a 24" bar


----------



## amateur cutter (Jun 10, 2012)

If it's in real good shape, I'd maybe go $200.00. They're a good saw, but fairly heavy & older technology. If you're looking to cut a few cord a year with it I think you'd be happy with it. Might want a shorter bar though. A C


----------



## Thistle (Jun 10, 2012)

For $200 I'd snap it up & am not in the market for another saw right now either.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jun 10, 2012)

AC's right on I've owned 2.


----------



## bogydave (Jun 11, 2012)

Got one new in 1982, now my back up saw , 20".  Runs strong it just got hard to start & not idle well. 
Used it for many years cutting 8 - 10 cords per year. Son-in-Law uses it when we go cutting.
In good shape, a $200 saw. IMO


----------

